
Untangling the Tale of Ada Lovelace(2015) - zeristor
http://blog.stephenwolfram.com/2015/12/untangling-the-tale-of-ada-lovelace/
======
zeristor
I was curious as to whether Ada had met Florence Nightingale, and it appears
they were good friends.

Are there any visualisation packages called Florence?

